

Show HN: Chat Envy - Simple browser based video chat - jeffpalmer

I decided to build Chat Envy this weekend to get a feel for the OpenTok API.<p>Chat Envy is a simple web based video chat platform that allows users to quickly setup a chatroom.<p>What do you think?  Would you use it?<p>Any feedback is appreciated.<p>http://chatenvy.com
======
Sargis
Your homepage_view function doesn't return an HttpResponse object. How do I
know that? Because you're in debug mode. You should disable that.

~~~
jeffpalmer
Ouch. Thanks for that, it's disabled now.

------
jeffpalmer
Link: <http://chatenvy.com>

~~~
sitkack
\- urls are too long

\- hit refresh when there is a flash problem, boots me out

\- no ability to type messages

\- should alert user to turn of flash block

~~~
jeffpalmer
Thanks for the feedback, all good suggestions. URL length is an annoyance for
me as well. I will look at passing the identifier in some other manner.

------
switch33
You should promise anonymity like Jitsi.

------
marcomassaro
Very cool. Would use it. Bookmarked.

